# Lamellenverformungen im Radiator



## Nerma (26. Juni 2018)

Ich habe mir eine Thermaltake Floe Riing RGB 360 TT Premium, AiO-Wasserkühlung gegönnt.

Beim  Auspacken fiel mir auf, dass die Lamellen im Radiatoir an mehreren  Stellen auf Vor- und Rückseite verformt sind, siehe Fotos.

Ist dies ein Produktmangel oder hat dies irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf die Funktion?
Rein optisch ist es mir ja egal, da ja ohnehin die Lüfter davor geschraubt werden.

Danke für Eure Hilfe!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juni 2018)

Auswirkungen auf die Funktion hat es keine bzw. die sind so minimal dass sie nichtmal messbar sind.

Ob es ein Produktmangel ist ist eher eine Streitfrage. (Funktions-)Technisch nicht, optisch schon - und derartige Beschädigungen kommen ja nicht aus dem nichts sondern von (zu) grober Handhabung.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (26. Juni 2018)

Wichtig wird sein, Du schraubst die AOI über die Pumpe/Heatsink unters Dach des PC Gehäuses. Die paar Kratzer - verbogene Finnen - spielen nicht die Geige. Ich hatte mal auf der Autobahn nen Bussard mit dem Schnabel im Kühlergrill. Bussard tot, der Daimler lief 2250 km nach Nerja, Andalusien, danach zurück.

Kein Thema also 


Eher wird es so sein, dass die Kühlleistung durch Staub und SIff in deiner Bude vermindert wird. Aber das siehst Du ja an den Temps.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juni 2018)

Nerma schrieb:


> Beim  Auspacken fiel mir auf, dass die Lamellen im Radiatoir an mehreren  Stellen auf Vor- und Rückseite verformt sind, siehe Fotos.


Von der Funktion ist das völlig egal, zusammen mit dem Staub in den Lamellen sieht es ein wenig wie ein gebrauchtes Bauteil aus. Sind noch andere Spuren zu erkennen?
Man sieht genau da, wo die Lüfter hängen, staubige Bereiche. Oder hast Du sie schon genutzt? Die Lamellen kannst Du mit einem flachen Holzspatel gerade machen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Juni 2018)

Nerma schrieb:


> Beim  Auspacken fiel mir auf, dass die Lamellen im Radiatoir an mehreren  Stellen auf Vor- und Rückseite verformt sind, siehe Fotos.


Zurückschicken.
Wenn ich Neuware kaufe, sollte es auch welche sein.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (27. Juni 2018)

Nicht zurück schicken, das ist normal !


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2018)

Meine zwei Alphacool Radiatoren waren Top, beim einbauen habe ich aber zum Teil nicht gut aufgepasst und auch einige etwas verbogen.
Habe sie zwar wieder etwas gerichtet bekommen, aber 100% habe ich sie nicht mehr hin bekommen. Der Kühlleistung macht es aber nichts aus und so richtig sichtbar sind sie auch nicht.

Daher sieht es für mich stark danach aus als hättest du ein Rückläufer bekommen.
Kannst ja Reklamieren, vielleicht bekommst du eine Gutschrift als Preisnachlass.


----------



## INU.ID (27. Juni 2018)

Manche Händler (Hersteller?) schließen einen Umtausch aus genau solchen Gründen aus. Ähnlich einer Pixelfehlerklasse sind (leicht) verbogene Lamellen in einem gewissen Rahmen akzeptabel/normal.

Mit nem kleinen Schraubenzieher hat man das auch schnell wieder gerade gebogen. Oder wenn du einen Freund in einer KFZ-Werkstatt bzw. Klimafertigung-/Montage hast, laß dir mal nen Radiator-Kamm/Lamellenkamm/Rippenkamm für 2€ mitbringen.

Kamm in Werkzeuge fur Klimaanlagen | eBay


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Juni 2018)

Hab fürs Ausrichten auch schon etwas stärkere Kabelbinder genutzt. Wird nicht perfekt aber man kratzt nicht zu sehr auf den Lamellen herum, kost fast nix und is schnell verfügbar.


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Juni 2018)

Man hat fast immer ein paar verbogene Lamellen bei AiO oder anderen Radiatoren, das man gar keine hat ist eigentlich sehr selten.
In dem Fall hier sind es ein paar mehr als "durchschnittlich", ist das Neuware gewesen?


----------



## bastian123f (27. Juni 2018)

Klar ist es unschön, aber das ist öfters so. Die Lamellen kannst du vorsichtig wieder ausrichten. Die Funktion wird soweit nicht beeinflusst.


----------

